# My Hamster, Teddy :)



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my hamster, Teddy (aka Fluffy Butt )

He was all sleeeeepy <3


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely. I am a member of a hamster forum. I would give you the link to it but alas, the rules of the forums prevents me. Anyways. I have three hamsters of my own. A syrian named Holly and two little adorable roborovskis named Chibiusa and Kousagi. 

Your hamster looks happy.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Squee more furballs!! :3

I used to own a teddybear hamster, called him snuffleupagus. Bit my finger the first day I got him the naughty little furball! ^_^


----------

